# Should Ducati-Powered VW XL Sport Mid-Engine Sportscar Spawn an Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Have you seen this car? It's an expansion on the Volkswagen XL1 1-liter car. Though that car was super efficient, this one takes its super lightweight carbon fiber mid-engine chassis, widens the track and fits a high-revving (1100 hp) Ducati engine. It's still efficient, but the point now is for performance.

I've posted more about it on our blog, also with the yearning that this car would also spawn an Audi version to play little brother to the R8.

More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/Industry_News_3/ducati-powered-mid-engine-volkswagen-spawn-audi/


----------

